# TPF Photo Challenge -March '13- "New Beginning"



## mishele

Woot!! It's challenge time!! It was nice to see how excited everyone was for the challenge return!! Hopefully, that will translate into a lot of submissions this month!

For this month, we have decided to set the challenge topic as *"New Beginning"*. The theme ties in nicely w/ the rebirth of our challenge. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and get creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!! 

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 




Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter, though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly thing is not eligible to win.
New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
Themes are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art thing, folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
Within five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
There are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change that. Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this as humanly possible.
I like monkeys.
It is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)
Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
Images can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on their long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
Images submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.
Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.


>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:*

** Photo Title (optional):*

*Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
>>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<

*Please enter your email subject as "March '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

*Good luck!! *


----------



## sm4him

It has begun...


----------



## kundalini

> *"New Beginning"*


I fear a bunch of flowers popping up.




> Think outside the box and get creative!


You should bold this too.


----------



## leeroix

:thumbup:


----------



## mishele

kundalini said:


> *"New Beginning"*
> 
> 
> 
> I fear a bunch of flowers popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> Think outside the box and get creative!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should bold this too.
Click to expand...

Now that you put that idea in their head....probably. 
Done!


----------



## runnah

Dammit, I was hoping for something like "best photo of a bird" or "Best photo of a truck". I am terrible at metaphors, like a 3 legged dog trying to iron a pleated pair of pants.


----------



## sm4him

kundalini said:


> *"New Beginning"*
> 
> 
> 
> I fear a bunch of flowers popping up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think outside the box and get creative!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should bold this too.
Click to expand...


That, and two other ideas, which I won't say (so as to not instantly put THOSE ideas in anyone's head, lol) automatically popped into my head.  I think it's going to take several drinks tonight before I can remove those cliches sufficiently to start working on something more creative.

I just hope my entry doesn't turn out to be like my fashion sense. I've recently started a speaking ministry, which means actually having to pay attention to what I wear and not wearing jeans or khakis and turtlenecks all the time. Some friends have been trying to help me "get creative" with my wardrobe, but they accuse me of thinking "outside of, but right up against" the box. :lmao:


----------



## PixelRabbit

Excellent 
I shall go and ponder....


----------



## manaheim

runnah said:


> like a 3 legged dog trying to iron a pleated pair of pants.



Dude!  That's next months theme!!!


----------



## pgriz

Am I allowed to trip anyone running past me to the finish line?  Rules are silent on that, so I guess as long as I'm not caught, it's all good.  

Well, time to put the thinking cap on, connect it to the high-voltage idea generator....

Oh, and probably a stupid question caused by my lack of careful reading, but is there a limit of submissions per poster?


----------



## mishele

pgriz said:


> Am I allowed to trip anyone running past me to the finish line? Rules are silent on that, so I guess as long as I'm not caught, it's all good.
> 
> Well, time to put the thinking cap on, connect it to the high-voltage idea generator....
> 
> Oh, and probably a stupid question caused by my lack of careful reading, but is there a limit of submissions per poster?


Only one submission per person. I'll add it to my post.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

Excellent theme for a Reboot.


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> Woot!! It's challenge time!! It was nice to see how excited everyone was for the challenge return!! Hopefully, that will translate into a lot of submissions this month!
> 
> For this month, we have decided to set the challenge topic as "New Beginning". The theme ties in nicely w/ the rebirth of our challenge. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. Think outside the box and get creative! Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!!
> 
> For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [*]Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter, though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly thing is not eligible to win.
> [*]New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
> [*]Themes are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art thing, folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
> [*]The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
> [*]Within five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
> [*]The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
> [*]In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
> [*]There are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change that. Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this as humanly possible.
> [*]I like monkeys.
> [*]It is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
> [*]All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)
> [*]Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
> [*]Images can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on their long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
> [*]Images submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.
> [*]Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this form into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
> 
> ThePhotoForum.com Username:
> 
> * Photo Title (optional):
> 
> Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N
> >>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Please enter your email subject as "March '13 Photo Challenge Submission"
> 
> All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process.
> 
> Good luck!!



Waaaay too many words Mishy, do you have anything for jocks currently drinking?


----------



## mishele

IByte said:


> Waaaay too many words Mishy, do you have anything for jocks currently drinking?


Who are you kidding, that's too many words for you when you're sober.


----------



## pixmedic

next baby I deliver, ill have someone get a picture of the baby crowning...perfect "new beginning"


----------



## runnah

Submitted! Who gets the emails? Will there be a conformation?

is it discouraged to post them on the regular forums?


----------



## pgriz

runnah said:


> Submitted! Who gets the emails? Will there be a conformation?
> 
> is it discouraged to post them on the regular forums?



I think if the same image is posted on the forum, then the people voting will know who made the submission, and be influenced (not saying which way).  So in the spirit of the competition where we do not know who posted, it would probably be not wise to use an image that we can associate with a person.  But the "three amigos" can clarify that.


----------



## squirrels

Also is there to be a great unveiling of identities for all the entries at the end?

I'm nosey.


----------



## runnah

Well if I win I will gloat forever...


----------



## ATVrider43

Excellent! I'll get shooting


----------



## rhodeislandhntr

I might have to give this a shot, sounds like fun


----------



## manaheim

Posting them on the forum would disqualify them unfortunately.

Yes we'll reveal everyone's identity when the vote is done.

At the moment I get the email but I'm working on a program to handle it,


----------



## IByte

mishele said:


> Who are you kidding, that's too many words for you when you're sober.



Not my fault,  too many words in a row makes me sleepy XD.

All I see are bunnies, whips, whips with bunnies..bunnies in leather with whips...bunny whips.


----------



## manaheim

mmmm bunny whip.


----------



## pgriz

Ok. I have a beef. (100% beef, no horsemeat). I think 1 image per poster per month is a trifle restrictive. I suggest you allow up to 3 images per poster per month. Because if runnah (who claims he just submitted), finds an absolutely gorgeous image by mid-month, he'd be totally blocked from sharing this wonder with us, and surely we'd want him to give us his best work. Right runnah? So if we have the 3-image rule, we can keep looking for images the entire month as long as we don't fill up our quota immediately.


----------



## mishele

You can take as many pictures on this theme as you want!! At the end of the month you need to decide what is your best picture. One month, one theme, one picture.


----------



## manaheim

What about you can send a message saying that you'd like to replace your previous entry with whatever the new one is?


----------



## sm4him

pgriz said:


> Ok. I have a beef. (100% beef, no horsemeat). I think 1 image per poster per month is a trifle restrictive. I suggest you allow up to 3 images per poster per month. Because if runnah (who claims he just submitted), finds an absolutely gorgeous image by mid-month, he'd be totally blocked from sharing this wonder with us, and surely we'd want him to give us his best work. Right runnah? So if we have the 3-image rule, we can keep looking for images the entire month as long as we don't fill up our quota immediately.



I can understand your thinking here, but otoh--as much interest as there seems to be in this, if everyone submitted three photos, it'd just be completely overwhelming trying to look at all those pictures when it comes time to vote. I'd rather keep the final number of photos that we're voting on small enough that there's at least a remote chance I can eventually make a decision. 

I like manny's plan--if you get a better picture after you've submitted yours, you submit a "replacement" photo.


----------



## sm4him

Two random questions that popped into my head while trying to drink enough coffee this morning to move my blood pressure up to "conscious" status:

1. Limit of one photo--could a person do a diptych or triptych and submit it to count as "one" photo?

2. This may be more of a question for Overread: Once the Photo Challenge pictures are posted for voting, are they ALSO eligible to be nominated as POTM?

Third cup of coffee bonus: I now have my idea for my photo! Now, I just have to figure out how to pull it off, because it's not the kind of photo I do much of.


----------



## manaheim

If by diptych and tryptitch, I take your meaning to be multiple images that make a single whole... let me talk to the folks on this and get back to you.

Good luck on the photo.


----------



## Awiserbud

Are Dyslexics allowed to enter?



*New bearings*

(sorry, couldn't get it out of my head   )


----------



## manaheim

hahaha


----------



## Pukka312

Wonder if there are bonus points if the photo subject is monkeys


----------



## Overread

sm4him said:


> 2. This may be more of a question for Overread: Once the Photo Challenge pictures are posted for voting, are they ALSO eligible to be nominated as POTM?



That's a good question. 
One the one hand I don't just want POTM to end up gathering up a load of photos from the Challenge because people's choice in voting for them didn't win and POTM is another chance at winning. That said we've never had a site rule that photos may only be posted once to the forums and many of the theme threads in particular often gather a lot of repeat postings of photos - and indeed people from the challenge might want critique or comments on their photo outside of the challenge (and thus post them up again in their own thread) - further these threads or repostings might not happen for weeks or months after the Challenge ends, meaning that to uphold a no-duplicates rule I'd have to check every challenge result thread every month (which introduces a growing amount of work as months roll by).


So what I'm going to say is that you can't nominate a photo from the Challenge for Photo of the Month in the same month that Challenge ran. If the photo gets reposted somewhere else later then it can be nominated without problem - but during the same month no. 

That's my view on the matter, however I'll leave that choice up for debate for a while before I adjust the rules - if people have a strong opinion on another option to consider please say so.


----------



## Garasaki

Do you guys know how hard it is to iron pleated pants with 3 legs? ! ?

I mean the pants have 3 legs....


----------



## emdiemci

Awesome! I definitely want this to break my photo challenge cherry. Lets see lets see...


----------



## runnah

I think I should get bonus points for sending mine in the day that the contest was announced.


----------



## manaheim

Some interesting entrants already... can't wait to see more!


----------



## runnah

manaheim said:


> Some interesting entrants already... can't wait to see more!



Can I resubmit mine with a small tweak? Like so small it is barely noticeable, but is driving me crazy.


----------



## kundalini

I'm doing a cliche shot so I get more votes.


----------



## manaheim

runnah said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some interesting entrants already... can't wait to see more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can I resubmit mine with a small tweak? Like so small it is barely noticeable, but is driving me crazy.
Click to expand...


yes of course... just say in the email that it's a replacement for previous.  Be sure to include the form with your submission!



kundalini said:


> I'm doing a cliche shot so I get more votes.


----------



## kundalini

Hey, anybody got an objection to a sound track for the theme? I'm washing the car today and this rolled up on the Random All Play..............

Add your own.


*



*


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## pixmedic

for this forum? I was thinking...


----------



## JennEcho

I was looking for this post ...  thanks for the information.  I've never entered a challenge here before, so hopefully I'll get time to try this one. 





mishele said:


> Woot!! It's challenge time!! It was nice to see how excited everyone was for the challenge return!! Hopefully, that will translate into a lot of submissions this month!
> 
> For this month, we have decided to set the challenge topic as *"New Beginning"*. The theme ties in nicely w/ the rebirth of our challenge. Please keep in mind that these themes are meant to be subjective. *Think outside the box and get creative!* Good luck to everyone! We can't wait to see what you come up with!!
> 
> For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any registered member of The Photo Forum may enter, though anyone foolish enough to be responsible for running the silly thing is not eligible to win.
> New challenges will be posted on or around the first of each month.
> Themes are intended to have some measure of flexibility. This is an art thing, folks! Do what you think is right and run with it!
> The challenge will remain open to new submissions until precisely midnight GMT on the last calendar day of the month.
> Within five days the images will be assembled for viewing and posted as a display and voting poll. Members of TPF will be allowed to vote for their favorite image. Polls will remain open for one full week.
> The winner will be announced at the end of the voting week.
> In the event of the tie, the moderators will select a winner.
> There are currently no prizes being offered, but we're hoping to change that. Bear with us and be sure to heckle as many moderators about this as humanly possible.
> I like monkeys.
> It is at the sole discretion of the challenge moderators to accept or reject any image submitted for any reason they deem appropriate.
> All images must not have been previously posted to TPF, and ideally should be taken during the challenge month. (The idea is to get folks out and thinking about new ways to shoot!)
> Images must be emailed to challengetpf@gmail.com. All submitted photos must include a form that needs to be completed. A copy of the form will be posted each month.
> Images can be no larger than 500k. All images must be 700 pixels long on their long edge. No edge of the image can exceed 700 pixels.
> Images submitted must be anonymous and must bear no markings or indications of who the image belongs to. Watermarks, names and copyrights embedded in IEXIF information, etc. count as identification and such images will be rejected.
> Images must be owned by the submitter and copyrighted or trademarked works from another party will not be accepted.
> 
> 
> >>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste *this form* into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<
> *
> ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
> 
> ** Photo Title (optional):*
> 
> *Has this photo been posted before on The Photo Forum? Y/N*
> >>>>>>>>>> End of form <<<<<<<<<<
> 
> *Please enter your email subject as "March '13 Photo Challenge Submission"*
> 
> All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process.
> 
> *Good luck!! *


----------



## manaheim

Great!!!  We're 1/3 of the way through the month, folks!


----------



## terri

So happy to see the interest and read about all the entries pouring in!


----------



## brookiepictures

Did anyone ever say if we could do the three pictures as one image? I didn't see an answer


----------



## sm4him

manaheim said:


> Great!!!  We're 1/3 of the way through the month, folks!




Ack!!!!  The pressure!! I've got to get my photo done!!


----------



## pgriz

Wasn't getting a lot of brilliant inspiration for making something that would pass for "new beginning", so just for giggles, I googled the term in the Images section (of google).  Hmmm.  It seems that 90% of the images had hands holding plants/seeds/little hands.  Quite a few sunrises.  A few doors, rainbows, bridges, even a railway.  Is there anything in the rules that says if its been done a thousand times it's automatically disqualified?  Because if not, I might be tempted to ask my wife to loan me her potting pot.


----------



## sm4him

pgriz said:


> Wasn't getting a lot of brilliant inspiration for making something that would pass for "new beginning", so just for giggles, I googled the term in the Images section (of google).  Hmmm.  It seems that 90% of the images had hands holding plants/seeds/little hands.  Quite a few sunrises.  A few doors, rainbows, bridges, even a railway.  Is there anything in the rules that says if its been done a thousand times it's automatically disqualified?  Because if not, I might be tempted to ask my wife to loan me her potting pot.



Nope nothing in the rules that says you can't just aim for the cliche of all cliches--but I'm planning to do one with a little baby holding a small budding plant, standing in an open doorway with a rainbow in the distance, so please don't take that one. :lmao:


----------



## mishele

Paul, I can't submit any shots but I'm having fun on my own trying to figure out a creative angle on New Beginning. I was looking at the emotional paths that different people take in their lives. Some people fight addiction (smoking, drugs, alcohol) and work through them and have a new beginning. People get married...find god...move...new job...divorce...graduate from school... all could be considered a "New Beginning". 
Any hoot, just some ideas. :greenpbl:


----------



## pgriz

Thanks, Mish.  Oh I have ideas, all right, but trying hard to avoid the obvious.  But I'm glad Sharon will have covered all the bases with her submission.  Maybe if she doesn't win the challenge, there an award for ckecking off the most cliches in one image (sorry Sharon, just running with the idea you posted  ).  That has to show some inventiveness, no?  

As for my idea, it may be "original" but it may also be so obscure that puzzled headscratching may be the only way to respond.  We'll see.  

Edit (borrowing/buying/stealing the necessary props, looking for a caterer to hire, also bus, and looking for a studio that can accommodate a 36' backdrop...  Still working on the model releases and publishing and video rights.)


----------



## PixelRabbit

pgriz said:


> Wasn't getting a lot of brilliant inspiration for making something that would pass for "new beginning", so just for giggles, I googled the term in the Images section (of google).  Hmmm.  It seems that 90% of the images had hands holding plants/seeds/little hands.  Quite a few sunrises.  A few doors, rainbows, bridges, even a railway.  Is there anything in the rules that says if its been done a thousand times it's automatically disqualified?  Because if not, I might be tempted to ask my wife to loan me her potting pot.



I'm having a hard time also and did the same search lol!! 
 I'm at a total loss thus far.


----------



## mishele

Look up "Beginning" in a thesaurus and search some of the words you find.
It's what I used to do when I played FightClub.


----------



## sm4him

mishele said:


> Paul, I can't submit any shots but I'm having fun on my own trying to figure out a creative angle on New Beginning. I was looking at the emotional paths that different people take in their lives. Some people fight addiction (smoking, drugs, alcohol) and work through them and have a new beginning. People get married...find god...move...new job...divorce...graduate from school... all could be considered a "New Beginning".
> Any hoot, just some ideas. :greenpbl:



SHHH!! Be quiet...lest you accidentally give out what someone else has already brilliantly come up with! :lmao: Just kidding.

My ACTUAL idea is, I think, going to be fairly original...I'm just afraid that it's going to be pretty poorly executed, because I can see it in the "art" part of my head, but then the "intellect" part of my head keeps interrupting with the information that I don't actually have the skills to pull off what the art part of my head is seeing. And it's right, dagnabit--but that's not gonna keep me from trying.  And then when it fails miserably, I'll just submit the baby holding a sprouting plant standing in the open doorway with the rainbow in the distance shot. 'Cause THAT will be easy to pull off. :lmao:


----------



## snowbear

My first idea involved a junk yard.


----------



## oldhippy

Well I guess if Clishe's are out I can show mjne, darn double darn...lOl


----------



## bentcountershaft

We don't have to make it a positive beginning, do we?  I like to go against the grain so my first thought was to find a clean cut teen and take shots of him snorting coke off the sidewalk in front of a strip club.  Having a bit of trouble finding the right model though.


----------



## pgriz

And your second thought?


----------



## bentcountershaft

Can't give away all my good ideas.


----------



## pgriz

Shucks.  I like to, um, borrow other people's good ideas.  Just for inspiration, mind you.  It wouldn't do to actually appropriate someone's efforts.  Uh-uh.


----------



## dbvirago

mishele said:


> I like monkeys.
> *Good luck!! *



I like monkeys that like bacon


----------



## Bender

Should I assume these pics need to have been taken during the last month (with some small wiggle room) and that intact exif is required?
While I know it's only supposed to be a fun thing, when these contests end up getting filled by 5 year old photos from people it gets a bit pointless (in my grouchy, pre-coffee opinion  )

Skimmed comments, so if I missed it I blame the caffeine deficit for that too.

Getting coffee now.


----------



## desmondlewissmith

pixmedic said:


> next baby I deliver, ill have someone get a picture of the baby crowning...perfect "new beginning"



At the risk of liking what you wrote, I LIKE WHAT YOU WROTE...  LOL


----------



## manaheim

Bender said:


> Should I assume these pics need to have been taken during the last month (with some small wiggle room) and that intact exif is required?
> While I know it's only supposed to be a fun thing, when these contests end up getting filled by 5 year old photos from people it gets a bit pointless (in my grouchy, pre-coffee opinion  )
> 
> Skimmed comments, so if I missed it I blame the caffeine deficit for that too.
> 
> Getting coffee now.



The spirit of it is that they should be new... But the rules leave open the option to anything that is just new to TPF (not previously posted)


----------



## runnah

Is there a prize yet?


----------



## mishele

Not yet. We're still working on it.


----------



## runnah

mishele said:


> Not yet. We're still working on it.



Wrong, the prize is the experience and the respect of your peers! 

and a boat.


----------



## snowbear

Maybe the prize should be bacon.

Or turtles.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

snowbear said:


> Maybe *the prize should be bacon*.
> 
> Or turtles.



BACON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*shameless bump for the cause*


----------



## manaheim

Bacon turtles?


----------



## terri

manaheim said:


> Bacon turtles?


Turtle bacon!    

Better than turkey bacon, except one end keeps drawing its head in.


----------



## kundalini

terri said:


> Turtle bacon!
> 
> Better than turkey bacon, except one end keeps drawing its head in.



Oh no, the frightened turtle syndrome...... it's as bad as the shrinkage.   :sad:


----------



## oldhippy

That just way to funny.  or not depending.  LOL


----------



## kundalini

BTW, I'm shooting my entry this weekend.  Fair warning to all, it's gonna be adorable, fluffy, raise your spirits and receive many, many votes.


----------



## terri

kundalini said:


> BTW, I'm shooting my entry this weekend.  Fair warning to all, it's gonna be adorable, fluffy, raise your spirits and receive many, many votes.



o HO!   Confidence.    Me likey.   :sillysmi:


----------



## manaheim

The idea of K doing anything fluffy concerns me.


----------



## mishele

One week left!! *Get er done!!!*


----------



## Awiserbud

mishele said:


> One week left!! *Get er done!!!*



Could we postpone until next month lol....I have had the busiest 3 weeks ever..and its not looking good for this week either!


----------



## squirrels

Awiserbud said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> One week left!! *Get er done!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could we postpone until next month lol....I have had the busiest 3 weeks ever..and its not looking good for this week either!
Click to expand...


Right? I haven't so much been busy as been totally lacking in a good idea:banghead:.
An extension would be like a... like a.... new beginning. :meh:


----------



## mishele

No excuses!


----------



## squirrels

:shock: That stings!


----------



## runnah

Slackers


----------



## PixelRabbit

I got one in


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

runnah said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet. We're still working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, the prize is the experience and the respect of your peers!
> 
> and a boat.
Click to expand...



I'll take the boat. You can have that other stuff.


----------



## Demers18

Other than having no ideas, I've been working crazy hours these past few weeks and haven't had a chance. 
I'm going to do my best to get something in by the end of the month as this is the last week of work craziness for a while.

Good luck to everyone who is participating!


----------



## leeroix

I cant wait to see what everybody's come up with...


----------



## Awiserbud

Been hoping to find some Spring inspiration for the theme, blooming flowers and all that, But...spring hasn't arrived yet in England and we're officially into summer now!
Also nothing in my mundane 2013 so far has said anything close to "new beginnings".


----------



## JacaRanda

kundalini said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turtle bacon!
> 
> Better than turkey bacon, except one end keeps drawing its head in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, the frightened turtle syndrome...... it's as bad as the shrinkage. :sad:
Click to expand...





oldhippy said:


> That just way to funny. or not depending. LOL



I'TS NOT, TRUST ME IT'S NOT.  AT ALL!!!!!  :angry1:layball:


----------



## JennEcho

welp ... I sent in my entry.  I hope I did it right!   woohooooooooo!


----------



## leeroix

Im waiting until the very last minute...


----------



## PixelRabbit

I was going to wait too but I tried something early that I decided if all else fails I would use it, if something comes up in the next couple days I may trade it out


----------



## squirrels

I'm in the same boat. I submitted something but I wasn't as happy with it as I'd like to be. Still hoping a new beginning jumps out at me.:no smile:


----------



## manaheim

TWO DAYS LEFT PEOPLE!!!! 

It's the weekend!  A GREAT time to make it happen!

Come on out!  Crush the competition!


----------



## kundalini

So, if we phuque up the editing on the night and try again tomorrow, will the first entry be replaced?  

I done something wrong tonight, packing for the beach tomorrow, drinking tequila tonight and might have time tomorrow AM to re-edit.

Whaddaya think?  Just say screw it and go?  That's my thoughts.  << Led Zep blasting in the background>>


----------



## manaheim

kundalini said:


> So, if we phuque up the editing on the night and try again tomorrow, will the first entry be replaced?
> 
> I done something wrong tonight, packing for the beach tomorrow, drinking tequila tonight and might have time tomorrow AM to re-edit.
> 
> Whaddaya think? Just say screw it and go? That's my thoughts. << Led Zep blasting in the background>>



hhahah... yup, a new submission will replace the older one. just re-submit.


----------



## kundalini

Cool.  I have no idea if tomorrow will ever come, much less another edit, but the original full size is pretty good.  The down size sucks.

700 pix on the long side?  GTFOOH.


----------



## leeroix

Just wrapped up the shoot...


----------



## manaheim

kundalini said:


> Cool. I have no idea if tomorrow will ever come, much less another edit, but the original full size is pretty good. The down size sucks.
> 
> 700 pix on the long side? GTFOOH.



hehehe... if people have a hard time with that we can always bump it up.  I just don't want 36MP images being tossed at me. 



leeroix said:


> Just wrapped up the shoot...



Sweet!

LAST DAY FOLKS!!!


----------



## sm4him

Blech. Looks like I'm not gonna get mine in.  I've had a Murphy's Law series of mishaps--got sick, then "lost" my tripod quick-release plate for two weeks.  Finally found it, but now I seem to have misplaced an item that is pretty much the central aspect of my photo--without it, there is just no point to the picture. 

I know WHEN I moved it--two days ago, so I could put my Macbook in that spot and work on some pictures. But WHERE I moved it to is a complete mystery so far.  If it shows up after I get home from church and Easter dinner, I'll try to get some kind of shot in before the deadline. If not...well, not like it was gonna be that well executed anyway.  It *was* a good idea, though.


----------



## manaheim

Oh no!!!


----------



## Buckster

manaheim said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. I have no idea if tomorrow will ever come, much less another edit, but the original full size is pretty good. The down size sucks.
> 
> 700 pix on the long side? GTFOOH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehehe... if people have a hard time with that we can always bump it up.  I just don't want 36MP images being tossed at me.
Click to expand...

In that case, perhaps put the limit on the file size, rather than the image dimensions.  Or up the image dimension max, plus add a file size max.


----------



## bentcountershaft

How many submissions so far?


----------



## leeroix

700 pix :cry:


----------



## bentcountershaft

Heading out for a quick reshoot.


----------



## manaheim

bentcountershaft said:


> Heading out for a quick reshoot.



Lol I have quite a few resubmissions... I'm gonna need to be careful.


----------



## bentcountershaft

I'm done.  Do I need to put any special notation in the subject or body of the email to let you know it's a resubmit?


----------



## bentcountershaft

I just put (Attempt Deux) after the regular subject.  Hope I didn't break anything, gotta go spend time with family now.


----------



## sm4him

Okay. I just lobbed a "buzzer beater" submission. It was an airball, but at least I tried!


----------



## manaheim

bentcountershaft said:


> I just put (Attempt Deux) after the regular subject. Hope I didn't break anything, gotta go spend time with family now.



Yup, it's all good.  I'll figure it out.



sm4him said:


> Okay. I just lobbed a "buzzer beater" submission. It was an airball, but at least I tried!



hahaha... love that term.


----------



## leeroix

in


----------



## manaheim

leeroix said:


> in



Sweet.  We'll put them up in the next couple days.


----------



## leeroix

Just out of curiosity... how many entries did you get?


----------



## manaheim

leeroix said:


> Just out of curiosity... how many entries did you get?



Ummm... I scanned it last night before bed... I'd say at least 10 entries, but I bet no more than 15.  Actually quite a good showing.  I'm looking forward to getting them up!


----------



## leeroix

Whoah, I expected a LOT more than that!


----------



## manaheim

leeroix said:


> Whoah, I expected a LOT more than that!



People were afraid of mish's whip. 

No I actually think its a good showing for the first month.


----------



## pgriz

I had good intentions of getting in a good entry, but every time I thought I had a bit of free time to put together the idea I had, something came up and ...  I ran out of month.  Eh.  Next time - if the contest theme intersects with what I'm actually able to shoot, then fine.  Otherwise, it'll be fun to be in the cheering/jeering section.  Good luck everyone who entered!


----------



## leeroix

^ hmmmmm a month is a long time...


----------



## bentcountershaft

manaheim said:


> People were afraid of mish's whip.



The whip was the only reason I entered.

Don't judge me.


----------



## pgriz

leeroix said:


> ^ hmmmmm a month is a long time...



True - under some circumstances it is a long time, and under others it's a blink of an eye...


----------



## kundalini

I can't remember if I entered my photo or not.      I knew that Friday was my only chance to enter because I was leaving town the next morning.  But at some point in the night things got a little fuzzy <hiccup>.


----------



## manaheim

bentcountershaft said:


> The whip was the only reason I entered.
> 
> Don't judge me.



Lol!



pgriz said:


> True - under some circumstances it is a long time, and under others it's a blink of an eye...



Yes!  For me it's the latter.



kundalini said:


> I can't remember if I entered my photo or not.      I knew that Friday was my only chance to enter because I was leaving town the next morning.  But at some point in the night things got a little fuzzy <hiccup>.



Yyyyeah.  You need to drink less... Or more.


----------



## squirrels

I just want to say I can't have been the only one struggling for ideas :banghead: when I saw this post http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/landscape-cityscape/321331-new-beginnings.html. :raisedbrow:

Really, Rotanimod? *Really? *


----------



## manaheim

I know, right? 

BTW, ordering by name it appears we have 19 submissions!


----------



## leeroix

out of 143,000 members? I like my chances...


----------



## JennEcho

So when and where do we vote?   I've never done this here before.


----------



## manaheim

leeroix said:


> out of 143,000 members? I like my chances...





JennEcho said:


> So when and where do we vote?   I've never done this here before.



Details on vote coming soon!


----------



## manaheim

Pics are up!

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...3-photo-challenge-entries-new-beginnings.html


----------



## manaheim

Voting thread: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...f-challenge-voting-thread-new-beginnings.html


----------



## Compaq

When is the April Challenge coming up?

edit: Sorry, did not check the stickies!


----------



## manaheim

And the winner of the first re-annualized monthly regulatory monkey penguin barf slobber challenge of the month is...

#10 - NEW BEGINNINGS

by...

leeroix 

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!

Now everyone else out your damned selves. 


(next time I really need to make sure we just have 1 thread... maybe 2.)


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## bluehouse

When it will be held. Please mention date and time.


----------



## manaheim

nolorlahor41 said:


> Am I permitted to outing anybody running past me to the completion line? Principles are noiseless on that, so I figure with the expectation that I'm not gotten, its everything great.
> 
> Actually, chance to put the reasoning top on, unite it to the heightened voltage thought generator....
> 
> Wow, and likely a moronic address brought on by my absence of cautious perusing, yet is there a farthest point of submissions for every publication?



What the heck?


----------



## squirrels

Sounds like google translate is angry, or ...


----------

